# Anybody have their gallbladder removed?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Im curious about having my gallbladder removed. I was wondering if anybody that has had theirs removed has had any problems or complications afterwards.
> 
> Im currently 34 weeks pregnant and cant have mine removed for 4 weeks after the baby is born. This thing is a nightmare. Of coarse, it has helped me to revise my diet a lot. The attacks are horrible and the burning sensation is just there. I have finally gotten it pretty much under control (I have been battling gallbladder attacks sense April). I am so ready to have it removed. The thing of it is there just isnt much to eat.


I absolutely can't imagine having GB issues AND being far along in a pregnancy.....Dear GOD that's got to be the worst. I've had mine out and was very glad to see it go! I felt better almost immediately. There are some issues for some folks after the removal, food intolerances and things like that but pretty much everyone says they're happy it's gone. No more PAIN. I was so miserable that when I went to the surgeon and he said he couldn't schedule it til the next week, I offered to go eat a Big Mac and Fries so it would become an emergency. I've never tolerated Big Macs so eating one would have made it a for sure emergency. By the time I left recovery I was already not so orange, could sit up without pain and basically by day 3 was already up and wandering around petting horses and so on. 

By the time I went in for the surgery I was on clear broth and water and having trouble even then. Before that I found I could eat Tilapia (a very low fat fish) without trouble and pretty much lived on it until the last few days when water started being an issue. 

Good luck!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Ummm...I can eat but my options are very minimal. Apples and carrots are pretty much my best friends right now. Plain grilled chicken and very lean pork chops are okay. But as far as veggies go plain white potatoes and raw carrots are about it. As far as fruits apples and peaches are it. The problem that I have is even though I cant digest meat I have to get protien because of the baby. So, it may take my stomach eight hours to digest chicken or pork but its kind of necessary. 

I never knew how hard it was on your body to break down processed foods until my gallbladder started giving me trouble. I would run a mile to get away from processed foods at this point because all they equal is a whole lot of pain. Same with red meats and cheese. Sadly the attacks arent the worst part. Yeah they last several hours and are very painful but there is a constant burning and soreness. There is no medication to help out. All I can do is watch what I eat and even though a lot of it bothers me I still have to eat it. 

I dont know what I will do if it keeps getting worse. Im managing but this is far from ideal. I have a 27 month old and a 13 month old as well. Between chasing them and fighting a gallbladder I am pooped.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Ummm...I can eat but my options are very minimal. Apples and carrots are pretty much my best friends right now. Plain grilled chicken and very lean pork chops are okay. But as far as veggies go plain white potatoes and raw carrots are about it. As far as fruits apples and peaches are it. The problem that I have is even though I cant digest meat I have to get protien because of the baby. So, it may take my stomach eight hours to digest chicken or pork but its kind of necessary.
> 
> I never knew how hard it was on your body to break down processed foods until my gallbladder started giving me trouble. I would run a mile to get away from processed foods at this point because all they equal is a whole lot of pain. Same with red meats and cheese. Sadly the attacks arent the worst part. Yeah they last several hours and are very painful but there is a constant burning and soreness. There is no medication to help out. All I can do is watch what I eat and even though a lot of it bothers me I still have to eat it.
> 
> I dont know what I will do if it keeps getting worse. Im managing but this is far from ideal. I have a 27 month old and a 13 month old as well. Between chasing them and fighting a gallbladder I am pooped.


I bet you are pooped. The chicken and pork chops would have KILLED me at the end. The Tilapia and NonFat Milk were my protein choices at that point. The milk wasn't great. Before it was all over, I was throwing up any solid food and I had turned very orange. By surgery day, I didn't even care that I couldn't have anything after midnight, it was actually a relief. 

Once you have it out, life will get much easier. I'd be talking to them about maybe doing it while you're in to have the baby? If that's possible? I have no idea. I just know once it's out, you're going to be much happier.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I had mine out 18 years ago and other than I can not eat fatty foods with out running to the bathroom Ive had no other issues I really hope you can get better soon.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Im going to try to keep my healthy eating up after the baby is born and after gallbladder surgery. My weight has always been up down up down and Im about tired of it. So, This would be the perfect oppurtunity for me to change my eating habits all together. 

Its just wierd how some things bother me and somethings dont. Forget a hot dog. That is probably the absolutely worst food ever, along with bananas or lettuce.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

One of my first mistakes was to go have a Wienerschnitzel chili cheese dog a couple of months after my surgery. DEAR LORD, I thought I was never going to see the sun again. Yeah, so, those are off the list forever now. I eat very low fat, and very low sugar now. I have no tolerance for sugar, both because I'm a diabetic but it plays havoc with my digestion too. NOOOO sugar, LOL!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

My mother just had hers out a few weeks ago, she had been putting it off for a few months. After a horrible attack and becoming jaundice she finally relented and had it out. The surgery went great, she was home that afternoon in very little pain. Four days after surgery she started throwing up and was running a low grade temp, my dad called me to come help him as she was refusing to go to the ER, I live about 20 min away. While I was on my way he called the surgeon to talk to her and he convinced her to go to the ER, by the time I got there she could hardly stand, was having severe back pain and was about the color of mustard! ER took her straight back to a room, ran some tests and found out she had pancreatitis. She had waited too long to have her gallbladder removed and some stones went into her pancreas. She has lost 40 pounds, she was in the hospital for 4 days.
My mom thought the longer she waited the better she would be, not true.
I am sorry you are dealing with this while you are pregnant. I was an OB nurse for 15 years, if it gets too uncomfortable, whether it be pain or diarrhea talk to your OB provider and your PCP(GI Dr or Surgeon) you do not have to be miserable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

MsLady said:


> My mother just had hers out a few weeks ago, she had been putting it off for a few months. After a horrible attack and becoming jaundice she finally relented and had it out. The surgery went great, she was home that afternoon in very little pain. Four days after surgery she started throwing up and was running a low grade temp, my dad called me to come help him as she was refusing to go to the ER, I live about 20 min away. While I was on my way he called the surgeon to talk to her and he convinced her to go to the ER, by the time I got there she could hardly stand, was having severe back pain and was about the color of mustard! ER took her straight back to a room, ran some tests and found out she had pancreatitis. She had waited too long to have her gallbladder removed and some stones went into her pancreas. She has lost 40 pounds, she was in the hospital for 4 days.
> My mom thought the longer she waited the better she would be, not true.
> I am sorry you are dealing with this while you are pregnant. I was an OB nurse for 15 years, if it gets too uncomfortable, whether it be pain or diarrhea talk to your OB provider and your PCP(GI Dr or Surgeon) you do not have to be miserable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Thank you for letting me know. I know my pancreatic and liver enzymes are already elevated. They just rechecked them last week and no one called me so I am assuming they didnt raise too much (hopefully they didnt raise at all).


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

I had mine out last year, I can honestly say I never had ANY pain in regards to the surgery. After it was out I had a bit of a learning curve on what I can eat and when. The only issue I had right after the surgery was being nauseous for a week, I didn't have pain but I couldn't go to work cuz I was getting car sick going down the block.

Good luck!


----------

